# When do betta's sleep?



## sega dude (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll go downstairs late at night like 11 12 oclock and Redsnow will be swimming around and stuff. But early in the morning at like 8 or 9 he will be laying on his plant not doing anything till like 11 am. So when do betta fish sleep? How long do they sleep?


----------



## Kumasan (Jun 9, 2011)

From what i've been told you have to set up your lights to simulate night and day times if you know what i mean


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah. Fish will generally sleep in the same rhythm as the lights around them. That said, some fish will seem like they NEVER sleep, like my insomniacs. Also, if you keep weird hours, the fish will adjust their habits to match yours.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Even the best professors don't know when fish actually sleeps. LOL. But I have to agree with sakura that bettas rest according to the surrounding light - when it's dark.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

philip sleeps at around 8 pm until I wake up. He gets really mad if I dont go to sleep until 12pm cause it keeps him awake so he trys to get my attentiom and goes and sits on his plant and then he comes up and blows bubbles after hes gotten my attention and repeats until I turn off the light.
Yeah... fish sleep.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

PhilipPhish said:


> philip sleeps at around 8 pm until I wake up. He gets really mad if I dont go to sleep until 12pm cause it keeps him awake so he trys to get my attentiom and goes and sits on his plant and then he comes up and blows bubbles after hes gotten my attention and repeats until I turn off the light.
> Yeah... fish sleep.


How cute! They sleep and they definitely have habits and patterns.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of mine settle down for the night pretty early and some are night owls like me. lol


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Yeah. Fish will generally sleep in the same rhythm as the lights around them. That said, some fish will seem like they NEVER sleep, like my insomniacs. Also, if you keep weird hours, the fish will adjust their habits to match yours.


Yup I stay up late so my fish are up late but they will start to sleep without the lights off and if i wake up and turn a dim light on i will see some of my girls sleeping together on the bottom. what i do is i wakeup aopen curtains then turn lights on and when i go to bed i turn the room light off and leave their lights on till i go to sleep


----------

